# Soft soap - how long in freezer



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2015)

I've unmolded my peacock swirl but it's too soft to cut. I've popped it in the freezer but how long should I leave it? Don't want it to be too hard to cut


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 2, 2015)

Putting soap in the freezer will prevent gel, but not "harden" it. The soap gets harder as it goes through the saponification process, and putting it in the freezer will actually slow that down. How long ago did you make the soap? If it hasn't gelled, it can take a couple of days for the saponification process to finish.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2015)

I made it on the 31st so it's a little over 50 hrs now. I read on another thread where someone recommended putting it in the freezer


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jan 2, 2015)

when you put it in the freezer and the water content freezes up it will melt when it thaws out and you may still have a soft soap . Like Navigator9 stated , the freezer doesn't give you hard soap, it just stops your soap from gelling . best thing to do is leave it in the mold for a few days until it firms up .


----------



## Dahila (Jan 2, 2015)

To unmold easier you put into freezer,   I would wait more........


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, you just have to wait longer. The freezer won't help at this point. Getting it out of the mold might help it harden a bit faster now that the edges are exposed to air. How soft is it? room temp cheese or butter?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd say more room temp cheese


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2015)

Just peeled the paper off and a pool of liquid was under there. It's definitely lye water. Can this soap be used??


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2015)




----------

